# Forcing my heels down!



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

One stretch you can do is rest your toes/the ball of your foot on a stair (like, inside your home) and then sink down. It will help stretch your tendons, and make keeping your heels down a bit easier.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Zexious said:


> One stretch you can do is rest your toes/the ball of your foot on a stair (like, inside your home) and then sink down. It will help stretch your tendons, and make keeping your heels down a bit easier.


In addition to this one, I also do this (the true lazy person's yoga:lol: but it does work): When you're at the computer or watching tv, rest your feet on a low stool (or box) - feet side by side toes pointing upward, your legs reasonably straight and relaxed - point your toes (let the rest of the foot follow naturally) toward your body as far they will go but don't force them - hold for three seconds and release - relax your feet for a few seconds - repeat. When this becomes routine and natural, start to increase the amount of stretch and the amount of time you hold the position (you should feel it in the back of the calf). The goal is strength and flexion in the ankle and calf - when you've got that the whole area becomes more like a spring and consequently is less stressed and painful.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

if you are over flexing your ankle, putting your heel too low, could it be that your stirrups are too short?


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

You might try rolling your tight calf muscles over a foam roller, and massage (you doing it on your own calf) or another person massaging can help keep the calf loose. You want to stretch the belly of the muscle, not the tendon. Over stretching at the tendon will pull at the attachment site to the bone, can cause a tendon strain. Joint flexibility at the ankle is limited by bone, tendon, ligament and muscle. I can't remember in that order. Just don't stretch to the point of pain. Hope this helps.


----------

